
How a startup is using the blockchain to protect your privacy - optimusrex
https://www.wired.com/story/how-a-startup-is-using-the-blockchain-to-protect-your-privacy/
======
bsy_at_play
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17492884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17492884)

